# Where do you keep your FF cultures



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

Just wondering where everyone keeps their cultures. If this asked before...sorry...tried searching but didnt find anything.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a cabinet hanging near the frog tanks... nothing special... for me the important part is that it is NEAR the frogs.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

I keep mine on the bottom self of my rack.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I keep mine under the tank itself. I use two old unused wooden speakers to hold up the tank 29 gallon tank. There is a space between the two speakers, and thats where I stuff all my aquarium supplies. It does a nice job of hiding the electical cords and outlets.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

mine are on the shelf above one set of tanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

I keep mine in the living room... consistently 76 degrees in there, so it works well for them. The frogs are in my bedroom where temps fluctuate between high 60s at night, to mid 70s during the day. Basically arranged around the temperatures I have to work with in an apartment building...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

Do ff cultures need to be in the 70-degree range? I'd love to keep mine in the basement, if possible, which is in the 60's.


----------



## beeswaxx (Feb 17, 2005)

I had my flies in one of those little mini greenhouses in a room that is rarly used, and gets quite cold. I had to move them to someplace warmer because production was slowing drastically. After the move, I had great cultures again.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

tn88 said:


> Do ff cultures need to be in the 70-degree range? I'd love to keep mine in the basement, if possible, which is in the 60's.


Lower temperatures tend to translate to longer cycle times and less productivity overall although if your basement is in the high 60s you may not notice much of a difference. You could try moving a couple of cultures to your basement and comparing their output to cultures kept in a warmer part of the house to see if keeping your FFs in the basement will work for you.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I keep mine in the top shelf of my bedroom closet. My bedroom tends to stay on the warm side plus there is a light in my closet so the cultures stay nice and warm, while producing tons of flies. My cultures don't smell and I can close teh door if I don't fell like looking at them or have someone coming over. Plus the landlord doesn't have to see them. I have also heard of people keeping them on top of their fridge which is another warm location.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a 6 1/2 foot cabinet with 5 shelves I keep mine in. I have had much better luck with them in cabinets than out in the open.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2005)

i tend to keep my ff cultures wherever i have space. i need to get my stuff organized!


----------

